# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Optometric Tech Opportunity  Newark, NJ area

## The Eye Group-OPT

Join a successful private practice in New Jersey. 2-3 days a week, flexible hours. Would even consider full time. Job requirements include pre-testing patients, along with VF, OCT and photos. Pay is dependent on experience. Enjoy all this area has to offer including museums, concert halls, theaters, sporting venues and more. Visit local parks where you can walk, hike or bike. And dine on an abundance of cuisines. Close proximity to a major airport and less than an hour from New York City. In need of someone to start ASAP.

For further information, on a strictly confidential basis, please contact Jordan Gold at 561-852-0008 or via email to jordan@theeyegroup.com.   The Eye Group exclusively recruits ophthalmologists, optometrists, opticians, administrators, technicians and ophthalmic nurses.  If you are looking for a position or need to add to your practice, your search ends here!  All inquiries are kept STRICTLY confidential.  There is never a fee to those seeking employment.

----------


## njpdlstar

*The Eye Group-OPT*, Is this offer still valid?

----------

